# Extreme customers cancelation



## Tv_uber (8 mo ago)

Hi guys 

yesterday/last night Friday the 3/6/22 I had extreme customers cancelations. At least 7 customers. They all had canceled within 5 min so quite inconvenient. Did anybody had a similar experience which could be a result of somthing going on with Uber power or I just had a bad day. It was cold, perhaps no one wanted to wait longer than 5 min. By the way one of my worst Fridays ever…with the petrol prices and no rush rates it’s becoming unsustainable to drive so I’m thinking to ditch Uber monster…I already cut from 4 days to only 2…. 

@Jack Malarkey


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Tv_uber said:


> Hi guys
> 
> yesterday/last night Friday the 3/6/22 I had extreme customers cancelations. At least 7 customers. They all had canceled within 5 min so quite inconvenient. Did anybody had a similar experience which could be a result of somthing going on with Uber power or I just had a bad day. It was cold, perhaps no one wanted to wait longer than 5 min. By the way one of my worst Fridays ever…with the petrol prices and no rush rates it’s becoming unsustainable to drive so I’m thinking to ditch Uber monster…I already cut from 4 days to only 2….
> 
> @Jack Malarkey


In relation to the cancellations, I suspect you were just having a bad day.

By the way, I suggest you make this kind of enquiry in the Sydney forum rather than here in the national area as relatively few drivers read the posts here.

See:









Sydney







www.uberpeople.net





In the Sydney forum, you’ll get many more drivers reading your posts and those drivers will have greater familiarity with your local experiences.


----------



## Tv_uber (8 mo ago)

Jack Malarkey said:


> In relation to the cancellations, I suspect you were just having a bad day.
> 
> By the way, I suggest you make this kind of enquiry in the Sydney forum rather than here in the national area as relatively few drivers read the posts here.
> 
> ...


Ok I thought I may be something national - perhaps some change from Uber which was effecting the cancelation. I agree perhaps bad day, but very unusual as normaly I have in average 1 cancelation per day, now I had 7 🤦🏽


----------

